# entropian eyelid fix?(w/o surgery)



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay before I do some damage. I have a two day old, bouncy, eating well, when she was born I noticed that her eyelids looked puffy, at first I thought flipped eyelid, but it looked like it wasn't flipped.

Today, one eye is watery and I was messing with her lids, but then DS has been sick for the past two days as well and started to cry and she of course got wiggly and wouldn't hold still. So from what I could tell it looks like a few eyelashes are causing her discomfort. So the only time I dealt with this was years ago, and the doe required surgery, not related to her. Is there way to fix this w/o surgery? And chances of heritibility? 
Here's a pic of her eyeedited to add, this is the eye that is bothering her)








Thanks,
Megan


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

It's hard for me to tell by the picture, but I think Vicki does something using glue.. maybe she'll pop in here and explain it!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have only had two of these, and then fixed another for someone else. The first 'cure' is busy work, which I don't do well at...you put the kid in your lap and with some force and dry fingers you roll the lid back and out so the lashes on the eyelid, it is always the top lid, is in the right position and not with the lashes scratching the eyeball. If you do this often enough and with good enough force to stretch this lid, and not pop the eyeball out, it will stay. I also saw it done with superglue, same premise but you roll the lid back onto superglue put down the top eyelid like eyeliner...now if you open the eye to much and she can't close it, than it's bad....and sorry but me and superglue, I am just not that talented, perhaps if I wore eyeliner ever 

I take a pair of surgical scissors, cuticle size. I take the eyelid, and pull it out from the eye, and simply snip the lid, like opening up the button on the top of your pants after eating too much. A tiny as small as you can get slit that gives the top of the eyelid room so the eyelashes flip up and not down. A couple of pea size spreads of teremycin eye ointment in the eye and you will never see you did this. You want to get through the first part of the lid that holds the eyelashes if you look carefully it is actually a little rim...this rim on your kid is too tight, so if you snip it...I did it right in the middle of the lid at 12:00 if you look at the eye as a clock, and by day two I had to get my glasses to even see that there was a problem. This is hereditary, but I have not seen it but in one Nubian kid a few years back and a Lamancha kid years back, I would think if it was very heritable I would have seen it again the volume of kids I have in both breeds. Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

try and roll the lashes out first of all, and if you put meds in the eye like what is it teramyacin, that will help hold the lashes out and lube the eye lessening the irratation. rolling it outward and such a few times is Usually all they need. I think Vicky does use glue , and a snip it off method. If it needs it. try the other first : )


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

neosporin will also work


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for all the responses!! Earlier today I tried rolling it over and over again to see if it'll stick, but it doesn't stay by itself of course. I'll have to buy some superglue, but I'll try the teremycin while I wait for DH to get home. 
Thank you again!!
Megan

edit to add: The superglue is still holding well, and her eye looks sooo much better!(No more tearing or pawing at her eye) Thanks!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

of course you know a vet would have a fit super glue lol!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Glad her eye is better. Superglue or duct tape can fix anything...


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah for superglue!!!....and for duct tape. My Dad used those for fixing things all the time while I was growing up. He calls it "shanty Irish make shift." :lol

Glad your little one is doing better!

Christina


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, Wow, it worked better than I thought it would:








Her eye looks normal. 
Thanks!
Megan


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Now that photo makes me excited for kidding season. 

Glad it worked out for you.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

She is lovely Megan  I'm happy you got it fixed.

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks. She's a sweety.
Megan


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

We fixed entropian in a new born lamb. I injected a small amount of Penn just under the eyelid to create a bulge. By the time the Penn was absorbed, the eyelids were normal! I found the instructions on line or in our sheep book. It was scary but cool that it was a success.


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

:handclap she is nice looking
Deana


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah good job pretty doeling


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

What a lil beauty !! 
Dang she makes me want kids and .... a Nubie :cool


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations! And isn't it nice to know that you don't have a fat vet bill to go with it?!!

She is a pretty thing!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

> And isn't it nice to know that you don't have a fat vet bill to go with it?!!


A resounding Yes! :biggrin


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

That is wonderful that it worked so well. Gotta go get some superglue.

Come on kidding season. We start in 18 days...


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but what is the correct way to describe the color if the kid in your pictures? I have an adult doe who's registration just says "brown with white on head". She is that same beautiful solid red bay with black stripes below her knees, the black markings on her head, frosted ears, and a white splash on her poll like the kid in your picture. She DOES NOT have lighter, almost agouti markings on her belly, like many that I have seen with similar markings and coloration. What is the correct way to note this color on the pedigrees of her progeny if she reproduces it?

Thanks! and yes, her eye looks great! Although I had a hard time seeing what was wrong with it in the first picture, but it was rather dark.

Kelly


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad she is better. What a nice looking kid.
Theresa


----------

